# Fav HK handgun?



## Shipwreck

What's your fav HK handgun out of the above choices?


----------



## -gunut-

I wonder :roll:


----------



## hberttmank

What happened to the USP Expert, P7M8, P7 or P9S? :-D


----------



## Shipwreck

The site only lets U enter so many options on a poll.


----------



## 2400

I went with the full size USP, as it's the only one on your poll I've had the chance to shoot.


----------



## Beretta92

I Voted for The HK P7M8

Realy of the USP Series The 45 Tactical gets my Vote

B92


----------



## Shipwreck

Seems like the HK USPC wins :smt071 :smt071 :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter

I dont think I got to vote here............Oh well I dont see the HK 1911 in the list anyway...:smt077 :smt077 :smt077


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, it's not really a 1911 - It is still a polymer .45 of HK's design.

Anyway, I didn't include it because no one here in the US has one yet :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400

hberttmank said:


> What happened to the USP Expert, P7M8, P7 or P9S? :-D


I've got a P9S. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Before we switched over to the new software, the poll feature only allowed a certain number of options. I upped it to 12 now, but this poll was around before the software upgrade.


----------



## z28smokin

I voted for the Tac, although I'm going to get me a SS compact asap!


----------



## Clyde

USP -One the List


P7 off list :smt068


----------



## Blkhawk73

Since there's no provision to vote for either the P9s or any of the P7 models, had to choose between the P2000sk or the Elite. I went with the Elite. It's nicer to shoot than my standard USP and more accurate than my P2ksk. Also, the packaging with my Elite (factory aluminum case) gave it a bit of an edge it needed. Still prefer my squuezers.


----------



## Baldy

I can't vote for any of them as I have never shot any of them. I'll just say they all have some good and they all have some bad. Sound like a politican now don't I. I listen to j.kerry once to often.


----------



## Buckeye

USP-c .357 Sig.


----------



## gene

None of the above


----------



## Shipwreck

Looks like the HK USP compact wins


----------



## Charlie

P7M8........P7M8.......P7M8........P7M8........etc.


----------



## Barry in IN

P7M8 
Could be a write-in winner. Come on P7 fans.


----------



## uncut

With the P7M8 not being on the poll
I picked the P2000.....I love V3... the placement of the decocker is just great..though I have to say I would pick a P99 over the P2000 anyday ...


----------



## mw1311

P2000 .40 S&W LEM for now


----------



## RUGER45

mw1311 said:


> P2000 .40 S&W LEM for now


I agree 100%!:mrgreen: That's what I have and it's been a great weapon.:smt023


----------



## Chow Chow

How can anyone vote for anything else than the Mark 23? It really is the king of all polymer pistols


----------



## toopercentmlk

Chow Chow said:


> How can anyone vote for anything else than the Mark 23? It really is the king of all polymer pistols


Because some need it concealed, and some don't have trust funds.


----------



## PKO220

I had 2 H&K USP Compacts, both were very good! :smt023


----------



## Clyde

Just want to show this thread some love

Fav --- The Next One :smt033


P7M13:smt023


----------



## Charlie

Clyde said:


> Just want to show this thread some love
> 
> Fav --- The Next One :smt033
> 
> P7M13:smt023


P10? It's only money (from another P7 lover). Show us some more pics of your beeautiful P7's...........please rayer:


----------



## Clyde

Link's O Love 1
Link's O love 2
Link's O Love 3
Link's O Love 4
Link's O Love 5

:smt171:smt033


----------



## Charlie

Clyde said:


> Link's O Love 1
> Link's O love 2
> Link's O Love 3
> Link's O Love 4
> Link's O Love 5
> 
> :smt171:smt033


Nice!!!!! Thanks!!!! :smt038


----------



## MichaelT.

I am going with the HK USP Compact in .40 cause thats what I own.:mrgreen:


----------



## dourdave

*!!*

I have a P2000 and a P7PSP. The P2000 is---------

The P7PSP is--------MAGNIFICIENT !


----------



## ChasenGreen

Could this poll be slanted by the fact that some of the guns are much newer than others and therefore have lower owner populations ?? 

I'm thinking specifically of the HK USP Compact vs P2000SK. I was considering the P2000SK but now I'm wondering why it ranked so much lower than the USP Compact ?

Any thoughts.


----------



## dourdave

Chasen,

You are on to something. How can anyone not like the P2000 ?


----------



## stormbringerr

the usp compact has always been my favorite.even though i know the p7 is a great pistol, i don't care for pocket pistols in general,i just cant stop thinking about the idiots i used to know that carried around those crummy 25cal Jennings pocket pistols.i really would like to have a p7m8 though..


----------



## sawnicxs

usp compact. Although i got rid of mine for a full size.


----------



## bac1023

The P7M8 is my favorite. Since it wasn't a choice, I went with my only other HK, the Mark 23.

My two HKs.


----------



## Edward Nigma

Hello everyone. New guy here. I like the USPs in variant 1, but the compact versions in general are my favorite handgun of all time.


----------



## submoa

P7M8 Jubilee Edition


----------



## mildot326

*HK Poll*



Barry in IN said:


> P7M8
> Could be a write-in winner. Come on P7 fans.


I voted Mark 23, but I've just joined the P7 club. I'm also packing a USP full size with the LEM. I really like the LEM, kinda wish our agency guns had something similar. Looking forward to some good experiences with the P7. Cheers


----------



## themayer78

I was curious how a "Favorite HK Pistol" poll could exclude the P30... then I noticed when this thread was started.

I have no experience with any other HK's but I am LOVING the P30. After reading a post by Mike in another thread I admit he's right about the bore axis being a little high but I guess (with all due respect:smt1099) that kind of comment is to be expected from a glockaholic:mrgreen:


----------



## fishnpbr

I just voted P2000. I've had mine in .40 S&W variant 3 for a little over two weeks now. I love this weapon. Agonized a long time on which HK I would choose. Now I need another. I think Uncle Sam's check in May has UPSC written all over it.


----------



## Hayuya

P30, since it's the only HK I currently own.
From the list, probably the P2000.


----------



## Shipwreck

themayer78 said:


> I was curious how a "Favorite HK Pistol" poll could exclude the P30... then I noticed when this thread was started.


Yep - this is an older thread....


----------



## Fred40

Well if money were no object and concealing was not an issue it would have to be the Mark 23 hands down. Simply a spectacular hand gun by any measure.


----------



## alienbogey

P7.

I think the P7 wins as a write in candidate - which is hard to do.


----------



## bophi

*favorite h&k*



Shipwreck said:


> What's your fav HK handgun out of the above choices?


i guess it would be the only one i own (p2000sk) 40 s&w


----------



## Guest

USP 9 Compact


----------



## Dan Carson

*Hk poll*

HK USP Full Size :smt1099


----------



## Darkness

You should have added the USP Match to the poll.


----------



## spacedoggy

P2000 full size was the best feeling handgun and I could hit a side of a barn with it so I knew it was goo. I likes were the decocker was and liked it in 9mm. Not one mishap with over 10k of reloads. I'm getting rid of all my nine except for my Glock 19. I have 6 33 round mags+6-17rd and 2-15rd.


----------



## Sonny Boy

*Favorite HK?????*

My best shooter that sits by my bed is a Mark 23 with a Wilcox LAM. My favorite is hard to determine between the following:

HK P30
HK P9S 45 ACP
HK P9S 9MM
HK P9S G3 Sports Group 9MM
HK Elite 9MM
HK Expert 9MM
HK Tactical 45
HK 45C
HK P7M10 Blued

Crap who knows..... wish I never shot a HK, would have a lot more $$$$.


----------



## skynyrd1911

I have both a USPc 9mm and a USPc .45 and love them both. I voted compact. Now I want a full size USP in 9mm....


----------



## hi im drummer03

Its not on the list. Although its my favorite, and the only and only i have.H&K P30...


----------



## tateb24

Mark 23, has to be the most accurate .45ACP I have ever shot, almost no recoil


----------



## gunnersmith

H&k p7m13.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman

Since I only have one hk, I gotta go full size USP .40. Out of all the guns I have, my USP .40 is the nightstand gun for me. To me, HK pistols are the very best. I really can't fathom why anyone would want any gun with a beavertail safety, especially after shooting an HK and inspecting HK's build quality. HK makes fine art as far as I'm concerned. So many current pistols seem like cheesy copys of hk, engineered goofy (beavertail safety) and more poorly made to meet a price point.


----------



## Chieftain

I have many many handguns. 23 1911's, 5 Glock's, down to only 6 SIGS, 5 Beretta's, 4 Highpowers, 2 S&W M&Ps etc.... and I can't count my revolvers.

As to HK's I have 9. I have 6 different models, it is a shame that only two of the models were available for selection on your poll.

3 P30 LEM
1 P30L (soon to be LEM)
2 HK 45 LEM
1 HK 45c LEM
1 p2000sk LEM
1 USP 45c LEM

The P30/P30L is the first pistol that can fit me better han a 1911. Yup it's that good. Stone reliable. 

The fit of a handgun to me is the second most important requirement for that weapon. Of course reliability is the first.

Go figure.

Fred


----------

